# CD-, Minidisc-, oder doch wieder MP3-Player?



## SA\V/ANT (26. Juni 2011)

Hi,
ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem guten Player. 

Hab Heute meinen alten CD-Player von Panasonic ausgegraben und der Sound hat mich angefixt. 
Selbst ne alte, gammlige, zerkratze CD wo das silberne Zeug schon abgeblättert ist hört sich besser an als jede MP3 mit 320k oder Flac auf meinem Samsung MP3 Player.

Gibts einen MP3 Player der es schafft Musik unverfälscht abzuspielen, der ohne TOUCHMÜLL auskommt und wo man vielleicht sogar eine Kabelfernbedienung bekommt (ob nachkaufen oder im Lieferumfang ist egal..)? 

Diese 3 Punkte sind mir sehr wichtig und bisher hab ich noch keinen MP3 Player gefunden der auch nur 2 Punkte erfüllt... Kabelfernbedienung scheint auch mit den CD-Playern gestorben zu sein... 


Jetzt hab ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen CD-Player auch diverse Minidisc-Player/Recorder gefunden. Sind diese noch zu empfehlen? Die von Sony dominieren ja den Markt, aber hab gehört die Software soll so Richtig bescheiden sein (SonicStage).

Bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich mir nochmal einen CD-Player kaufe, oder dann doch irgendeinen MP3-Player der mir nach paar Wochen so dermaßen auf den Sack gehen wird mit dem ganzen Touchscreen und ultra sensiblen touch Tasten..

Gebt mir ein Paar Anregungen. 

Noch eine Frage wie bespielt man denn so eine Minidisc (ich hatte noch nie so einen Player..)


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2011)

Wenn sich der CD-Player besser angehört hat, dann vermutlich eher wegen des internen Verstärkers und D/A-Wandler, die dann den "Charakters" des Playersounds beeinflussen - der Player würde sich dann also auch besser anhören, wenn er MP3 abspielen könnte   Daher isses schwer, Dir was zu emfpehlen... ^^  Ein MP3-Player, der gemeinhin als Player mit "gutem Sound" gilt, dürfte da rein qualitativ genausogut dastehen - aber er würde halt dann trotzdem "anders" klingen.

Minidisc bespielt man in Echtzeit wie bei nem Cassettenrecorder, wobei es bei einigen Playern auch per digitaler optischer Verbindung geht - bei manchen gab da auch die Möglichkeit, es per PC und dann sicher schneller zu überspielen, das war denn gegen der Ende der Ära (Md gibt es meines wissens offiziell nicht mehr ^^ ), zB https://www.amazon.de/Sony-MZ-RH-1-MD-Walkman-schwarz/dp/B000FSH3U2   Der Player ist von 2006, könnte also mit Glück sogar USB 2.0 sein.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juni 2011)

Ende der Ära Minidisc ? In Europa jain, viele studios und kleinere Radiosender nutzen nach wie vor MD oder HI-MD, in Japan ist Minidisc beliebter als ne Audio CD, in Japan kommen sogar alben auf Minidisc raus und waren / populärer als alles andere. Ist aber dank Mp3 player jetz auch wieder zurückgegangen. 

Ich bin nach wie vor nen Minidisc user, allerdings muss man hier sagen das die Musik ebenfalls komprimiert wird im Atrac format, klingt aber meiner meinung nach immer noch fast so gut wie CD, also unterschiede sind nur marginal bis garnicht hörbar ( eher messbar ) 

Es gibt / gab Minidisc laufwerke fürn PC um diese zu beschreiben, die Player welche USB haben ermöglichen zwar auch die übertragung der daten auf MD aber mit einem riesigen nachteil, diese sind in der bandbreite beschränkt ! Und klingen definitiv nicht so gut wie direkt aufgenommene MD, es gibt einmal nen LP Modus mit 132kbs und einmal den normalen mit 292kbs, über usb sind leider nur 132kbs möglich. Die Player die das können nennen sich NetMD  alles was nicht NetMD ist kann keine daten empfangen über USB sondern nur Senden. 

Das Sony den markt bestimmt ist richtig, weil Sony die lizens besizt und es entwickelt hat. Zumindest die guten Recorder sind von Sony ( nutze selbst ein Sony MD Recorder ) als Player für unterwegs hat Sharp neben Sony spitzen modelle, als tragbaren Player nutze ich z.b auch nen Sharp, der akku hält nach gut 6 jahren immer noch 4-5 stunden, und die quali ist hervoragend vom player sowie von der wiedergabe.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (27. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab mir erst mal wieder einen CD-Player zum Probehören bestellt.

Diesen hier :

Panasonic SL-J905 Preisvergleich - Mobiler CD-Player MP3 - Günstig kaufen bei Preissuchmaschine.de

Unglaublich wie man einfach mal GAR NICHT mehr an CD-Player kommt wo noch eine Kabelfernbedienung dran ist. CDs werden doch weiterhin verkauft? Was ist bloß mit dem Markt los... 

Hab mir gestern glaub 90% aller MP3 Player angeguckt... der einzige der mir gefiel war Sensa Fuze (der alte). Gibts aber nicht mehr! Stattdessen gibts jetzt den neuen Fuze der auch so hässlichese Sensorfelder hat und ULTIMATIV LANGSAM reagiert. Also KOMPLETTER Rückschritt von Sensa.

Jedenfalls beobachte ich noch ein paar MD-Player auf Ebay. Mal sehen was wird. 

@ dfence : 

Was sagst du zur Sofware (hab gehört dass unter anderem die Sofware den Untergang eingeläutet hat..) und kannst du mir so ein PC-Laufwerk empfehlen. Hab grad gesucht und nur ein externes gefunden was sich an den PC anschließen lässt.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juni 2011)

Tragbare CD Player sind eigentlich komplett ausgestorben vor X jahren, eigentlich schon vor MD geräten sind die Discmans ausgestorben, bevor ich mir sowas hol würd ich doch mit MP3 oder MD liebäugeln, allein schon wegen der klobigen angelegenheit. 

Also ich hab noch nie probleme gehabt mit der Software, wüste jetz auch nicht warum. Ich nutze mein MD gröstenteils zum Aufnehmen von Jam Sessions am Plattenspieler, und hin und wieder wenn ich mal unterwegs bin den tragbaren MD player. 

Also meines wissens gabs solche CD Laufwerke für MD in Europa nie zu kaufen, die waren eher für den Japanischen und Amerikanischen markt gedacht, ganz selten hat man in Deutschland sowas gesehen, aber auch nur in bestimmten komplett PC´s von Sony bzw der Vaio serie. 

Falls du hier in Deutschland so nen ding bekommst, dann dürften die verflucht teuer werden da sie extremst selten sind, wenn du suchst dann must du wie erwähnt nach NetMD suchen.  

Aber wie schon gesagt MD ist nicht untergegangen, es hat sich nur in Deutschland bzw Europa nie durchsetzen können, in Japan   ist MD beliebter als CD .... daher gibts da auch viel mehr sachen für MD´s


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2011)

Also, ich hab hier seit Jahren nix mehr mit MD gesehen, und auch neu zu kaufen gibt es da kaum was. Ich hatte damals selber MD. Daher dachte ich halt, es sei "ausgestorben". Aber was solls, in Russland nutzen die ja auch noch Disketten 

Wegen des Sound liegte es aber halt am Gerät und nicht an der Grundtechnik. Erstens kann ein Gerät halt diese oder jene Frequenz etwa betonter rüberbringen als ein anderes Gerät, genau wie bei Boxen/Kopfhörern - das ist dann kein qualitatives, sondern ein "Geschmacksache"-Merkmal. Aber auch qualitativ: Du kannst auch in nem CD/MD-Player eine schlchte Technik haben, dann hört sich das noch schlechter als mit nem billigeren Mp3-Player an (mehr Rauschen, Frequenzen und Dynamiken kommen GAR nicht rüber...). Und gute MP3-player hören sich wiederum auch wirklich gut an. Aber ob MP3 oder CD, ist dann egal. Es gab doch schon oft genug Tests auf sehr guten Anlagen CD vs. gutes MP3 / flacc, und das konnten die Probanden nicht unterscheiden.

Und dass es kaum tragbare CD-Player gibt, ist auch klar: unterwegs ist die Kompaktheit und auch die Tastache, dass man dutzende Alben auf nem kleinen Speicherchip mitnehmen kann, halt für die allermeisten Leute um ein vielfaches wichtiger als der EVENTUELL etwas bessere Sound. Wenn dann die Mehrzahl an Leuten sowieso nicht mal Kopfhörer hat, bei denen man einen Unterschied merken könnte, dann verliert der tragbare CD-player komplett seine Daseinsberechtigung gegen die MP3 und wird zum absoluten Spartenprodukt. Und selbst für Leute, die durchaus doch einen Unterschied hören (oder meinen zu hören) stellt sich dann trotzdem noch die Frage, ob so ein Teil mehr als das 3fache eines an sich schon guten MP3-Player mit 4GB wie dem Sansa Clip+ wert ist plus noch der Negativpunkte durch die Unkomfortabilität...


----------



## SA\V/ANT (27. Juni 2011)

Naja der CD-Player den ich bestellt hab ist nicht klobig. Der ist minimal größer als ein MD-Player.

Insgesamt etwas praktischer als ein MD-Player, da ich dort auch meine MP3s hören kann.. Aber naja, wenn ich nicht zufrieden sein sollte, muss ich ne Alternative suchen da ich bald recht viel mit der Bahn unterwegs sein werde und ich keine Lust habe auf komisch MP3-Player mit hyper sensiblen Sensortasten die man schon durch Angucken bedienen kann und den Player jedes mal rausholen muss um zu skippen, oder Lautstärke zu verändern.. Nervt mich bei meinem jetzigen gewaltig.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (27. Juni 2011)

Wo ich gestern lachen musste...

Ich such bei Sony auf ihrer Seite nach nem CD-Walkman und dann sehe ich "designed fpr Ipod" (waren so komische Docks mit Lautsprechern). 

Die Frage is halt... warum werden CDs weiterhin verkauft, wenn man sie nur zuhause oder im Auto (legal) abspielen kann? Man darf ja angeblich die CD nicht vervielfältigen oder Kopierschutz umgehen. 



Damals war halt alles besser...


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2011)

Von "klobig" war nie die Rede, aber steck Du mal nen CD-Player in eine normale Hosen/Jackentasche, geschweige denn mehrere CDs für unterwegs...  der Durchmesser ist da eben das Problem. Ist ja nicht so, dass die meisten Leute nen Rucksack oder so was dabeihaben oder so nen Player an den Gürtel hängen wollen. Auch früher haben die Leute lieber nen kompakten Cassettenplayer (Walkman) benutzt, die waren damals, als die CD rauskam, kaum größer als die Kassette selbst - das passte dann selbst in eine Hosentasche gut rein.

Und CDs werden verkauft, damit Du die zu Hause hören kannst, was zum "ins Regel stellen" und zum anschauen (Booklet) hast, und weil Kauf-MP3 halt teils auch nur 128kbps habe. Ne CD kannst die ja schließlich auch rippen, warum also sollte es keine CDs mehr gebeb? Bei 256kbps hört man selbst auf sehr guten Anlagen an sich nicht mehr wirklich einen Unterschied, außer man ist ein wahres Hörwunder  und selbst dann ist eben die Frage, ob einem die Vorteile der Kompaktheit und die Tatsache, dass man etliche Songs in einem feuerzeuggroßen Gerät mit sich gführen kann, dann nicht trotzdem lieber sind.

hab allerdings grad eine große Umfrage eines Institutes gesehen, dass wohl in absehbarer Zeit CDs verschwinden werden wg. MP3-Kaufmöglichkeiten... ich selber bevorzuge die CD, ich will beim Musikkauf auch was anfassen, mich darauf freuen, die auszupacken. Ich will auch lieber ein Mädel auf meinem Sofa küssen als einer per Webcam beim Mast... Mastino streicheln zusehen... 


ps: der ganze ipod-Sch... geht mir auch auf den Sack - bald gibt es sicher schon dockingfähige Staubsauger oder Rasierapperate für ipods... nen Dildo, der per USB je nach Song, der auf dem ipod läuft, reagiert, gibt es ja AFAIF sogar schon...   aber allein dass inzwischen auf jedem stinknormalen Kopfhörer draufsteht "für ipod" nervt tierisch - das Schlimme: manche Laien denken dann, dass die NUR für ipod sind und "anders" sind als Standardkopfhörer...


----------



## SA\V/ANT (28. Juni 2011)

Hast recht! 

Hab grade ne Email bekommen : Player wird nicht geliefert. SÄCKE! 

Scheiss "Fortschritt"... eher Rückschritt. 

Schon witzig wie man bei Amazon Diskettenlaufwerke auf 4 Seiten bekommt und bei tragbaren CD-Playern hörts halt nach 2 Seiten auf.

Da wundern sich die Idioten waum MP3-Player weniger verkauft werden! Wenn man einen Player anbietet der aussieht wie ein Telefon und auch zu bedienen ist wie ein Telefon (alles mit Touchfeldern), dann denkt jeder Max Mustermann, das das Handy auch genau so gut ist wie ein MP3-Player. Die einzigen die auf Tasten bestehen sind Sony, aber von Sony will ich kein MP3-Player... 

Herb kannst du was zum Sansa Fuze (alte Version) sagen? Es gibt bei Ebay "general überholte" Player von Sansa.. was heißt das, gabs viele Probleme mit dem Zwerg? Und wie ist der Sound von so einem Teil eigentlich?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2011)

Ich hab da leider keine Erfahrung. Aber was ist mit dem Sansa Clip+ ? Der hat doch auch normale Tasten? ^^


----------



## SA\V/ANT (30. Juni 2011)

Jo, aber das Rad ist schon ganz cool, wenn man ewig viele Alben auf sone SD-Karte klatschen kann. 


http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-125-7053.html

Jetzt warte ich mal ab was daraus wird, hört sich verdammt gut an was man da liest. :>

(Bis auf die 10h Betrieb..)


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2011)

Also, ich weiß nicht, was Dumit Rad meinst, aber Speicherkarten kannst Du auch in den Clip+ reintun


----------



## ubuntu1001 (1. Juli 2011)

Natürlich MP3-Player, man kanna lle smit ihm machen, CDs vom Pc auf dem MP3Player und fürs Joggen ists natürlich besser.


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Juli 2011)

SA\V/ANT schrieb:


> Jo, aber das Rad ist schon ganz cool, wenn man ewig viele Alben auf sone SD-Karte klatschen kann.
> 
> 
> Fiio X3 - neuer Player ab Mai, Mobiles Hifi / iPod / MP3 Player - HIFI-FORUM
> ...



Der schaut gut aus, Den hab ich auch dort: The FiiO X3 Thread (Upcoming FiiO DAP) gefunden. Klick dich am besten auchmal bisschen durch dieses Forum.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (3. Juli 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich weiß nicht, was Dumit Rad meinst, aber Speicherkarten kannst Du auch in den Clip+ reintun


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Rad kann man drehen und auch klicken (Skippen, Bestätigen etc.)
Das meine ich mit Rad. ^^

@*MetallSimon : Jau die Seite kenn ich auch.


*


----------

